# Anyone else thinking a war with Russia is nearing?



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Seems like a lot of blaming Russia for this and that, From the UK and the States. 
I would not relish a war with Russia that's for sure. As much as I always say stand up against bullies, sometimes leave well alone.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It's possible. I don't believe a hot war in Europe or a nuclear war is likely. But a war by proxy, say on the Korean peninsula, could happen.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Syria is not done yet.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Putin is not afraid of us.the emperor of russia is just biding his time and building his forces,looking for an excuse.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

No, I really don't. There are plenty of reasons but IMO the greatest is the Russian economy couldn't take it. Imagine if the US and all of Europe were to stop purchasing their oil & other products. That would not be in their best interest & would cause a revolt from the Russian people.

However keep in mind, it is in their best interest, at least of their leaders & industrialists, to make folks think there could be war. To make us look like a threat. And of course, the exact same thing applies to our country's leaders & industrialists.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

If europe doesn’t get their oil and gas from Russia, then where are they gonna get it? The only alternative is importing it from far away and that requires ships and port facilities. These things don’t just magically appear over night. It takes years to construct these things. I don’t see any meaningful energy sanctions being enforcable against Putin anytime soon.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Jackangus said:


> Seems like a lot of blaming Russia for this and that, From the UK and the States.
> I would not relish a war with Russia that's for sure. As much as I always say stand up against bullies, sometimes leave well alone.


My vote is, no war is coming. Unless Russia enlists the North Koreans or China, Putin would have an easier time stuffing butter up a wild cat's behind with a red hot poker.

Russia has under a million military personnel. We have almost a million and a half. That kind of fight would be like an ant running up an elephant's leg with rape on his mind.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

You are overlooking a few things. Russian soldiers are mean, tough, SOBs. They are used to asshole officers and harsh conditions. Our recruits (not special operations troops)are a bunch of pussys in search of a safe space. Remember the recent post about recruits unable to throw a grenade? Our senior officer ranks were purged of warfighters by Obama and replaced with yes-men more concerned with climate change. Our navy cannot even navigate without collisions that kill our own sailors. And our airplanes are in such poor shape that half are not even able to fly. The belief of the invincible American war machine is rapidly becoming a myth.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> You are overlooking a few things. Russian soldiers are mean, tough, SOBs. They are used to asshole officers and harsh conditions. Our recruits (not special operations troops)are a bunch of pussys in search of a safe space. Remember the recent post about recruits unable to throw a grenade? Our senior officer ranks were purged of warfighters by Obama and replaced with yes-men more concerned with climate change. Our navy cannot even navigate without collisions that kill our own sailors. And our airplanes are in such poor shape that half are not even able to fly. The belief of the invincible American war machine is rapidly becoming a myth.


hense the need for nuclear rearmament. Bang for the buck if you will.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

No need for Putin to want a war with us. All he has to is wait till them millenials get old enough to vote and we get a Bernie Clone for Prez...all the barriers will be down..and we will all run around nekkked with the little animals as per the East Texas rituals. It supposedly really builds up a hearty appetite for grits.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

It’s funny how all of this is happening DAYS before our election with Britain refusing to provide actual sample/proof/anything.. 

Clearly, something is in the works.. Russian citizens know as much as you do.
No one wants war or any other type of conflict.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

No, I don't think that is going to happen. Most of the problems with Russia right now, is in the minds of the news outfits, and it isn't real.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Of course it's possible, but I feel Putin, just like Rocket Boy haven't had anyone stand up to them before. Remember what obamanation said, "After my election I have more flexibility."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It looks like it is a good possibility, and the assassinations aren't even the reason I say this.

The Obama-created mess in the Middle East will likely be the flashpoint. Russia has told the U.S. that it will hit U.S. assets if the U.S. hits any more Russian-backed fighters. Think about that. There'd be no proxy-fighting in that.

Also, consider that the ties between Russia and Turkey are tightening. Erdogan is no friend of the West, even though it is a NATO member. That complicates things, greatly, and Putin knows this.

Russia has Europe by the energy short hairs, and Europe knows Turkey could unleash a wave of Muslims. Together, Russia and Turkey can sideline Europe while defying the U.S. at every turn.

Oh, and Erdogan told the OIC it should form an army with which it could attack Israel. A NATO member attempting to rally it's fellow Muslims for war against a U.S. ally.

I'd say the chances of war in the near future are looking good.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Why would Russia send its nuclear subs to the U.S. coastline? Russia knows the U.S. is not its friend.

https://www.rt.com/news/421471-russian-nuclear-subs-us-drills/


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wait for China to fall in step with Russia. Then our days are numbered.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

There won’t be war, 100%. You’ll see.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TG said:


> There won't be war, 100%. You'll see.


Sorry TG but nothing in life is 100% except paying taxes and death.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> It's possible. I don't believe a hot war in Europe or a nuclear war is likely. But a war by proxy, say on the Korean peninsula, could happen.


This is the correct answer. Also the U.S. and Russia have been at a low intensity war since the middle of WWII. With that said, neither country wants direct war as it would be devastating.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> Why would Russia send its nuclear subs to the U.S. coastline?
> 
> https://www.rt.com/news/421471-russian-nuclear-subs-us-drills/


Just maneuvers, I suspect. Testing to see if they are too quiet to be detected? To evaluate our readiness condition? The US Navy sends our subs to their coasts. Not that either country needs to get the subs in close anymore. Those missiles can strike the enemy cities from halfway around the globe.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

There won’t be a war and the Brits know who did it, that’s why they’re not providing samples or any other proof. Why would Russia do such a thing, especially few days before election? There is so much stupidity in this.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

With Russian proxy troops attacking US forces in Syria, War or not, US forces will be dying.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Just maneuvers, I suspect. Testing to see if they are too quiet to be detected? To evaluate our readiness condition? The US Navy sends our subs to their coasts. Not that either country needs to get the subs in close anymore. Those missiles can strike the enemy cities from halfway around the globe.


Up close gives less reaction time. 
You do such things to a nation with which there could be war.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The next big fight is going to be an attack on Israel by Iran..Hezbollah..Homas...Russia and Syria. The UN and us will have to bail them out and that will usher in the anti christ and the false prophet to divide Israel up and allow the Holy Land and Jerusalem to be put under control of the Pope. Will give the Ruskies their naval base on the Mediterrainian..and maybe get the Jews a rebuilt Temple. Things are happening fast.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

This will be the cold war, part 2.
Russia knows, and the US knows that any war will turn nuclear and therefore unwinable.
There will be posturing and one upmanship o both sides.
How it ends--- who the hell knows!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> It looks like it is a good possibility, and the assassinations aren't even the reason I say this.
> 
> The Obama-created mess in the Middle East will likely be the flashpoint. Russia has told the U.S. that it will hit U.S. assets if the U.S. hits any more Russian-backed fighters. Think about that. There'd be no proxy-fighting in that.
> 
> ...


Agreed!

No one wants war and everyone can give you a thousand reasons why there won't be one. It's not logical they say, we are all to interconnected they say, they are to weak militarily and have no money, they say, Their people don't want war they say, and on and on. They had those and a thousand other reasons before WWI and again before WWII. (Remember, few saw Germany's growing power in the 30"s as a problem, before Hitler set Europe on fire.) Yet, both wars happened. Japan, Germany, Russia, etc., apparently they didn't agree with the standard logic.

It's easy to predict war when weighed against history. There has been at the very least, one major conflict in the known world, in every century since man became aware. The last was 70 years ago. History it seems, is not on our side. Man's nature is violence and war. We can pretend we have evolved beyond that capacity for violence, but have we?. Have we become more enlightened? Smarter? Yes, indeed smarter. So, we can now kill more efficiently.

The chess pieces have been moving around the board for some time now, The hard line leaders are in place and the sides have been chosen. War is coming.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Both Russia and the U.S. know they have too much to lose in a war with each other. It would have to be triggered by a very serious intentional provocation. Putin knows what's going on with the Neocons, and he's shown time and again that he's not going to be drawn into that game. Any "incidents" that've been happening lately are just obligatory posturing.

If the economy continues to deteriorate, the secret government may want a war to explain why it's so, -but they'll pick on a country like N. Korea, who probably can't do much damage to our mainland.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> In Rare Move, US Publicly Accuses Russia Of Hacking Critical Infrastructure Systems


https://www.weaselzippers.us/378534-in-rare-move-us-publicly-accuses-russia-of-hacking-critical-infrastructure-systems/


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Jesus is the only One who can sort out this mess. Hes coming soon.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> The next big fight is going to be an attack on Israel by Iran..Hezbollah..Homas...Russia and Syria. The UN and us will have to bail them out and that will usher in the anti christ and the false prophet to divide Israel up and allow the Holy Land and Jerusalem to be put under control of the Pope. Will give the Ruskies their naval base on the Mediterrainian..and maybe get the Jews a rebuilt Temple. Things are happening fast.


Russia has had a Naval base in Tarus, Syria for a few decades now. And even more reinforced now with their new SA-300 system. Makes me wonder if it really works so well, Israel carried out an air strike a couple weeks back with F-16 pretty deep into syria. And the SA-300 is suppose to have a good portion of Israeli airspace under its interceptor envelope.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

TG said:


> There won't be a war and the Brits know who did it, that's why they're not providing samples or any other proof. Why would Russia do such a thing, especially few days before election? There is so much stupidity in this.


You can't say with 100% there will not be a war.
We are overdue a big war and Russia will be involved one way or another.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Jesus is the only One who can sort out this mess. Hes coming soon.


And ... what a job of sorting, is He gonna do. Thank You Jesus.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

It's going to be something totally unexpected like the assassination of Archduke Ferdinand that's starts it all up


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

All of this is paranoia.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

We might see some sort of Cold War resurgence but I doubt we're ever going to see a shooting war. Even as hot headed as Putin or Trump both are they've got nothing on the 50's and 60's era politicians.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> All of this is paranoia.


Yeah. Paranoia.

https://www.npr.org/2018/03/16/594371939/u-s-accuses-russia-of-cyberattacks-on-energy-infrastructure


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yeah. Paranoia.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/03/16/594371939/u-s-accuses-russia-of-cyberattacks-on-energy-infrastructure


Because Russian news does not have exact headline about American hackers lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Because Russian news does not have exact headline about American hackers lol


Russia doesn't have its power grid ignorantly controlled through the web.

Miami could be wiped off the face of the continent by a Russia sub and it is clear you'd say we are being paranoid about the Russians. That is to say, your responses are predictable.

There is no doubt that Russia is working against the U.S., and there is no doubt that the Establishment of the U.S. is working against Russia. 
There is nothing good about Russia's friends. As a matter of fact, they are evil. There is nothing good about the U.S. Establishment or the globalists of the West. They are evil. Evil does evil things. War is evil.
Putin has said things that I like, but at the end of the day, I see what he does. 
No matter what country, the people are nothing but chattel property to these people on both sides.
There is a power struggle, and there is no sense pretending it isn't happening and there is no sense in pretending war isn't something they won't provoke.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow Denton, even you have succumbed to pedestrian paranoia. Time for me to exit.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Wow Denton, even you have succumbed to pedestrian paranoia. Time for me to exit.


Yeah. I'm paranoid. Great way to engage in discussion. Awesome.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Wow Denton, even you have succumbed to pedestrian paranoia. Time for me to exit.


Feel free to say more than I am paranoid. I noticed you skipped passed my first post. Your posts have been nothing more than we (I) am paranoid. You understand that is nothing of substance, right?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Wow Denton, even you have succumbed to pedestrian paranoia. Time for me to exit.


Pedestrian? I can only assume what that means. 
What were you reading in 1979? How aware of what was going on were you in 1979?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't want in the pissing contest, but there is a difference in the way older generations look at the cold war. Perspectives mean a lot, on both sides.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> I don't want in the pissing contest, but there is a difference in the way older generations look at the cold war. Perspectives mean a lot, on both sides.


What pissing contest? Asserting there'll be no war and that we are paranoid is hardly engaging in a decent discussion, much less a pissing contest.

I should be really happy to be informed that there'll be no more war, right? There won't be another world war! That's awesome, isn't it? I can now ignore Turkey, Russia, Iran, and China.
Good to hear there aren't evil bastards working to drive my country to a war.
I'm going to stop worrying and start having fun. I'm going to spend my money on fun things like going to restaurants on the weekends. Maybe I should spend my cash on racing midget cars!
I am FREE!! All thanks to someone who told me nothing more than I am paranoid.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> There won't be war, 100%. You'll see.


You must trust your government, and everything they put out there for your consumption. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

TG said:


> All of this is paranoia.


You are dreaming if you think this is all paranoia. I think you are very biased.
I never said Russia was only at fault, I am not just blaming Russia.

TG, the only thing you have brought to this discussion is, 100% there will be no war and if you think there will be a war, then you must be paranoid.
Not a great way to have an adult discussion.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

@Denton, live like a liberal, my good man. Trust your government, take the advice of foreigners for they know what's best for us, don't worry about what bathroom to use.

Man....you need to eat a tide pod and chill out, bro....:vs_smirk:


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> I don't want in the pissing contest, but there is a difference in the way older generations look at the cold war. Perspectives mean a lot, on both sides.


Gotta admit, I would say for alteast half of us here in the forum, we grew up during the cold war and served during the cold war. Don't know about anyone else, I myself feel I am not being paranoid. But this is a prepper sight and are we prepared????

Now it was ballsy of the russians mercs to try and hit US backed forces. I feel that was a just a probing action. More posturing on both sides actually! All it will take will be the wrong posturing action and shells will fly in both directions. Don't believe it will go full blown launch type, but it would remain local to the middle east. The Russian propaganda machine is hard at work as illustrated in this past weeks headlines with their new theoretical delivery systems. And on our side, half of out military aircraft are grounded, our ships can not navigate without hitting another ship thus causing loss of life. The past administration's actions have lead to this dilemma that we are currently in. The Russian forces are about in the shape as we are. Thinly spread out, and maintenance issues with material assets. Either way it would still be an equal fight. And it won't go nuclear.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TG said:


> Wow Denton, even you have succumbed to pedestrian paranoia. Time for me to exit.


Hope you don't exit as I normally agree with you & love having your perspective. This time I happen to somewhat disagree. I agree the odds are low but you have your blinders on if you think both countries don't prepare for war with each other. We did it when I served in the 70s & 80s and do so today. Russia, China & others have hacked our grid to use as a potential weapon... no different than developing new, more powerful conventional arms. They influenced our election, maybe not to assist any given candidate but to spread political discord. They were VERY successful. I have no doubt we do or will do the same.

As I've said before, it is not in the economic best interest of either power, including China, to have another world war. Today, our economies are too interrelated. But as back in the cold war, when I was prepared to launch nukes at Russia, sometimes mistakes happen. One alert we got the message telling us to break seals, open the safe & insert keys. That just doesn't happen. Doing so means the next message will either tell you to launch or back down. Thankfully, we backed down. Sometimes a small event can escalate if cool heads don't prevail. Point is, shit happens. All our leaders, Russian & American, could care less about their people. Those leaders are the people we fear. Trouble is, the common folk, like all us here don't get a vote when a crisis occurs. We all follow orders & if the crazy ass leaders say fight... we fight. That is reality.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

TG said:


> All of this is paranoia.


Who's paranoid? :tango_face_grin:









I hope your right! It's not just Russia, It's mankind I don't trust. "We the People" don't want war, but "We the People" don't have any say in the matter.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

The subs are probing,we probably know where they are,they are not that quiet.with the tech we have,we know.although,we cannot defend if they launch right off our coast's.think their initial targets are our large cities?.guess again.they know where to hit first,not our infrastructure,our power grid etc,its gonna be our nukes so we would be defenseless to counter attack.as it is,we do not have enough standing forces due to Obama and we are spread thin all over the globe attempting to neutralize terror assets that are being funded thru Iran via Russia and China.its making the US chase our tails.

As far as the UK,Putin says,"So What?,you cant prove it".they are on his bucket list as well as we are.

As far as Russian and American or any other country not wanting war,we are just pawns and always will be.
no one gives a rats ass about anybody.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> The subs are probing,we probably know where they are,they are not that quiet.with the tech we have,we know.although,we cannot defend if they launch right off our coast's.think their initial targets are our large cities?.guess again.they know where to hit first,not our infrastructure,our power grid etc,its gonna be our nukes so we would be defenseless to counter attack.as it is,we do not have enough standing forces due to Obama and we are spread thin all over the globe attempting to neutralize terror assets that are being funded thru Iran via Russia and China.its making the US chase our tails.
> 
> As far as the UK,Putin says,"So What?,you cant prove it".they are on his bucket list as well as we are.
> 
> ...


Russian submarine in Arctic tracked 'enemy' sub undetected for days | Asia Times
Read the article. Notice it tracked an Enemy" submarine, and wasn't detected while doing it.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Read it,think it was one of ours it was tracking?.or are the russians bullshitting?.a lot of their subs are as old or older than ours.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> Read it,think it was one of ours it was tracking?.or are the russians bullshitting?.a lot of their subs are as old or older than ours.


Remember a few years ago when a Chinese sub popped up in the middle of a U.S. carrier group? That was disconcerting, wasn't it?

It could be one of ours, one of our "allies," or as you suggested, it could be disinformation.

Either way, the U.S. is an adversary in the eyes of the Kremlin. Why is that?

I will continue to assert that the Establishment, the globalists, need it to be that way. Did Russia make the Middle East a mess? Nope. You have to look at the U.S. State Department for the creators of the mess. The Obama administration, in particular. The nerve agent attack is the latest anti-Russian hysteria, but I don't see it as the match that starts the conflagration. The Middle East will be where the match is tossed.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I agree about the Obama administration,they pretty well F**d the US.he screwed the armed forces and now we have to spend billions upon billions just to bring them to a wartime footing if it can even ever happen.

I do and always will think though that a lot of Russian psychosphere is being used to build fear in our minds.from fake news in social media to influencing ours and different countries elections by weakening western democracies and dividing citizens against each other like they have doing,as far as I am concerned a pretty good job of it recently.
Make no mistake about it,the US and it's allies are just as guilty as the Russians.we can also mind f **k pretty well too.and I agree,the war we may have to fight (and are fighting) against them will be fought in the middle east.we must fight but,I am at a loss to speculate just how many of our young men will be fed to the current war machine there when the effluent really hits the turbine.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

******* said:


> Hope you don't exit as I normally agree with you & love having your perspective. This time I happen to somewhat disagree. I agree the odds are low but you have your blinders on if you think both countries don't prepare for war with each other. We did it when I served in the 70s & 80s and do so today. Russia, China & others have hacked our grid to use as a potential weapon... no different than developing new, more powerful conventional arms. They influenced our election, maybe not to assist any given candidate but to spread political discord. They were VERY successful. I have no doubt we do or will do the same.
> 
> As I've said before, it is not in the economic best interest of either power, including China, to have another world war. Today, our economies are too interrelated. But as back in the cold war, when I was prepared to launch nukes at Russia, sometimes mistakes happen. One alert we got the message telling us to break seals, open the safe & insert keys. That just doesn't happen. Doing so means the next message will either tell you to launch or back down. Thankfully, we backed down. Sometimes a small event can escalate if cool heads don't prevail. Point is, shit happens. All our leaders, Russian & American, could care less about their people. Those leaders are the people we fear. Trouble is, the common folk, like all us here don't get a vote when a crisis occurs. We all follow orders & if the crazy ass leaders say fight... we fight. That is reality.


In the game of world politics .... there are always acceptable losses. That would be some of US.


----------

